# Fabricando una centrífuga para el laboratorio del aficionado



## anajesusa (May 1, 2012)

No se si va bien aca esto...
A partir de una vieja licuadora he armado este importante dispositivo muy útil en el laboratorio del aficionado





Tenía bastante tierra    
El cabezal  se hace con aluminio que derretí en un horno casero










Perforando el cabezal ya torneado





El modelo terminado




Un video para ver el funcionamiento:




Como siempre en mi blog todos los detalles de la construcción.
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/una-centrfuga-casera-con-una-licuadora-vieja/
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2012)

Con que regulás el motor para que no le pegue un saque terrible a los tubos . 

El de Koi-nor arranca chuavechito 

Te felicito che , quedó formidable


----------



## anajesusa (May 1, 2012)

Hola 2M, estabas ahí agazapado  contestaste al toque...
Con un dimmer controla perfectamente el arranque, por otro lado los tubos son plásticos asi que por mas que le de un golpe no pasa nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2012)

Ah , ya me imaginaba los Pyrex decapitados  

Y los mini-bichos mareados


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> ........El cabezal  se hace con aluminio que derretí en un horno casero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso me interesa 

¿ Como ?
¿ Con que combustible ?
Mas Fotos, Etc.


----------



## aquileslor (May 1, 2012)

Anajesusa, trabajás en química? Podemos iniciar un tema de aplicaciones electrónicas en química?
Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (May 1, 2012)

Fogo, acá hay mas fotos sobre el horno, con media bolsa de carbón y en menos de 40 minutos derretí unos 500 grs de aluminio.
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/una-centrfuga-casera-con-una-licuadora-vieja/
Para el otro amigo te comento que soy bioquímico, también docente y como si fuera poco, loco


----------



## aquileslor (May 1, 2012)

Fogonazo, el aluminio se funde con una buiena hornalla de la cocina. El problema es conseguir el "cucharón" de hierro (así se llama en la jerga de los fundidores) para contenerlo, y luego el molde donde volcarlo. O tener un recipiente de hierro con la medida necesaria para fundirlo dentro y sirva de molde. Por otra parte no puede tener mucho diámetro porque la velocidad angular sería enorme para una licuadora y haría pedazos el eje con el tiempo.



Anajesusa, creí que eras femina. Yo era fabricante de fotocolorímetros, fuente de poder, baños termostáticos, etc.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Fogonazo, el aluminio se funde con una buiena hornalla de la cocina. El problema es conseguir el "cucharón" de hierro (así se llama en la jerga de los fundidores) para contenerlo, y luego el molde donde volcarlo. O tener un recipiente de hierro con la medida necesaria para fundirlo dentro y sirva de molde. Por otra parte no puede tener mucho diámetro porque la velocidad angular sería enorme para una licuadora y haría pedazos el eje con el tiempo.



Yo no quiero fundir aluminio 

Hace años que quiero hacer cuchillos en acero damasquinado, pero no tengo ganas de hacerme una fragua a carbón, por lo que busco algún tipo de horno a gas para llegar a unos 800/1000ºC


----------



## anajesusa (May 1, 2012)

El nick tiene historia  y en varios foros me identifico igual, pero ya me descubrieron y no me quieren dejar entrar al baño de mujeres 
He armado artesanalmente un espectrofotómetro con la ayuda de Black Tiger y otras varias cosas de laboratorio, estan en mi blog
Escribimos junto con Fogo, esta es mi fragua


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2012)

Fogo , tengo un amigo que fabrica hebillas de cinturón , botones y adornos de marca para ropa , en bronce (982 ºC) , aluminio (650 ºC) y en Zamak (386 ºC).

Le fabricaron algo parecido al de Anajesusa , con una garrafa de 10 kg que la cortaron llena de agua (pa que no reviente) y un quemador a gas natural forzado a turbina hecho con un caño galvanizado de 2 1/2 pulgadas y un metro de largo donde le entra el cañito de gas (sin pico) provisto de de una llave para regular la llama. Muy elemental. La llama gira dentro del tacho envolviendo al crisol. De aislante térmico usaron amianto (el que se usa para calderas) mezclado con tierra refractaria y una puntita de cemento Portland.

Trabaja super cómodo !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fogo , tengo un amigo que fabrica hebillas de cinturón , botones y adornos de marca para ropa , en bronce (982 ºC) , aluminio (650 ºC) y en Zamak (386 ºC).
> 
> Le fabricaron algo parecido al de Anajesusa , con una garrafa de 10 kg que la cortaron llena de agua (pa que no reviente) y un quemador a gas natural forzado a turbina hecho con un caño galvanizado de 2 1/2 pulgadas y un metro de largo donde le entra el cañito de gas (sin pico) provisto de de una llave para regular la llama. Muy elemental. La llama gira dentro del tacho envolviendo al crisol. De aislante térmico usaron amianto (el que se usa para calderas) mezclado con tierra refractaria y una puntita de cemento Portland.
> 
> Trabaja super cómodo !



  *Interesante*  

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2012)

*[Recontra Off Topic Mode On]*

Encontré donde venden carbón de *coque* (Zona Oeste Gran Bs.As.), si a alguien le interesa "Pregunte" 

*[/Recontra Off Topic Mode Off]*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 2, 2012)

Me encantó el horno a lata 
Tenés planos del mismo?

PD: me servirá para fundir un celular que me regalaron y odio que por descuido se caiga en el hornito?


----------



## anajesusa (May 2, 2012)

No reniegues BT después te haces adicto a la celulomanía 
Ojo que si derretís el celular podes obtener ORO!!! a ver si se instala en este foro también la fiebre del oro.
Fogo tengo un vecino de mi localidad que fabrica cuchillos artesanales, una belleza, las hojas las hace partiendo de rodamientos (bolilleros o rulemanes) parece que ese acero es muy bueno.
Al mismo horno que puse en la imagen podes alimentarlo como dijo 2M con gas, hice la prueba con un soplete de pegar membrana para techo, entrando por el caño galvanizado, funciona bien de esa forma


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 2, 2012)

Y los planos???????? Además de tener instalado este "intruso", me niegan los planos. Estoy en el horno........ aunque aún no lo tengo, que paradoja.


----------



## anajesusa (May 2, 2012)

BT, hoy preparo un pequeño documento y lo subo al blog con los planos (vas a necesitar un arquitecto y un ingeniero, porque es muy complejo )
Creí que había mas detalles sobre este adefesio en una entrada sobre derretir metales en el microondas que tengo en mi blog , pero hay solo una foto.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> .......Fogo tengo un vecino de mi localidad que fabrica cuchillos artesanales, una belleza, las hojas las hace partiendo de rodamientos (bolilleros o rulemanes) parece que ese acero es muy bueno......



Sip, lo conozco, es acero 8xxxx, una aleación bastante compleja que es excelente para rodamientos y artículos de corte manual, no sirve para herramientas de corte mecánico.
Donde están las "x" van 4 cifras que no recuerdo


----------



## anajesusa (May 2, 2012)

BT, acá esta la data
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/horno-simple-para-fundir-aluminio-con-lata-de-20-litros/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 2, 2012)

Ahora sí!  Voy a ver como le afano la aspiradora a mi jermu


----------



## NarXEh (May 2, 2012)

Buenas!

Excelente la centrifugadora, me encanto 

con respecto a los que buscan fundir aluminio deberian de ver esta pagina (y mas por los que estan mas desquiciados y locos )

http://www.penguinslab.com/furnace.htm

saludos!


----------



## anajesusa (May 3, 2012)

Hola NarXEh me alegra te haya gustado, gracias por el link


----------

